# Purchases You Regret!!!



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I love riding the jet skis with the Gennifer and the family but I have to spend about 5 days at the beginning of each season just to tune them up and get them up to speed. Then they are constant maintenance hogs throughout the season. 

Just finished a 30 hour shift at UTMB and now I get to spend all day rebuilding one of the skis to replace the starter that is under the exhuast and bottom side of the engine plus rebuild the carbs on the other!!!

Same thing goes for the pool, but that came with the house. 

What you got?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Speedos...


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

wedding ring


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

UT coozie


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

a couple of deer leases come to mind


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

All SIX of my boats....Slow learner....:dance:


----------



## jd99problems (Sep 20, 2009)

EXTENZE....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Pedi paws dog nail trimmer. Piece of junk!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

X2 on the wedding ring


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

an ice machine.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

i bought a 78 chevy truck a while back with 18inches of suspension lift and 46 inch supper swappers on it. well it looked cool in the drive way but that was a stupid more. lost my butt selling it. in the 10mths i had it i never had it in the mud once.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a few hundred lures I don't use.....One day maybe. New truck....Maybe could have went used and had the same used truck after a month anyway right.....

Also bought some keystone beer once. Man that was a bad idea


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

my first $100 pair of jeans! I got over it after the 3rd pair. lol


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ford Edge


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Shiner Smokehouse


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

The 18 pack I bought and drank last night, but i'll be over it by the afternoon and probably buy another


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Everything sold by Walmart and made in China


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> Shiner Smokehouse


 X12 of them. NASTY!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

PB&J in a can.............


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Couple of hunting and fishing trips at either DU or CCA fund raisers. Got time to produce, "We are booked up" or not contacted at date of event.

Best was when a certain guide, about to put on a big event here very soon, canceled on us.

Makes me spend less on trips these days, especially after I was told, the money went to a good cause! Oh, you mean the off shore trips the head guys took while they plead for money at every turn? Yeah, that one...


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Munder Net Net Mutual Fund.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

I'm the same way on the jet skis. Love them but a pain to maintain. Probably wouldn't buy them again if I had to do it over....


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Couple of strippers in VIP..... Seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sell your jet skis to me...cheap.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> sell your jet skis to me...cheap.


You'll just biotch about it later claiming that you were taken advantage of...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no - I fix my own and don't complain about it...if you ain't breakin something, you ain't having enough fun!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

After yesterday, I would say a Fishing License.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> no - I fix my own and don't complain about it...if you ain't breakin something, you ain't having enough fun!


Or sell it to ox....:biggrin:


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

SRT10 (viper truck) only took 93 octane. I bought it right before gas sky rocketed a few summers back. The gas bill was more than the note... but it was alot of fun.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> no - I fix my own and don't complain about it...if you ain't breakin something, you ain't having enough fun!


Guess we have a lot of fun then cause these are always needing maintenance. I hardly ride the dang things but my wife sure loves them and I gotta keep the money maker happy, lol.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Or sell it to ox....:biggrin:


somebody had to buy that 90mph speedster. :biggrin:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Canvass USA Cover........


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

All the bay fishing gear I bought last spring, including the boat.
Only to learn I'm a Bluewater addict and don't need the bay gear anymore.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

pet rock
ginsu knives
vegamatic
sea monkeys
X-Ray vision glasses
shamwow
abdominizer
the clapper
oxy clean
pocket fisherman
silly putty
george foreman grill
snuggle blanket
tickets to barry manilow
tickets to abba

even worse.....
tickets to a cowboy game

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...........


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> pet rock
> ginsu knives
> vegamatic
> sea monkeys
> ...


you forgot one.....:biggrin:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i ain't *THAT *stooooopid!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The ONLY Chevrolet pick-up I've ever owned. :wink:


----------



## Jer_ry (Jul 25, 2009)

Sales man talked me into a brand new 2001 truck 10 yrs ago when i was 18 and worked at walmart for $5.80hr, the thing is still on my record and haunts me to this day.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Pitbull


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Pedi paws dog nail trimmer. Piece of junk!


Total waste of $$$
get a Dremel(sp) works on big dogs


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Pedi paws dog nail trimmer. Piece of junk!


Pull off the plastic guard and use it to sharpen hooks.


----------



## n2fishing (Jul 16, 2010)

I would have to say golf lessons. I hate that game!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

2005 Nissan Frontier - my very last impulse buy. It's 4x4 and that is the ONLY thing it has going for. Only one on the lot and I just had to have it...it's a putrid gold color. 

swifty


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Anything I find for a cheaper price within the next month or so.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

shauntexex said:


> Couple of strippers in VIP..... Seemed like a good idea at the time


 LMAO.....it always does.....at the time!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

My first boat was a pain in the ***. 
I regret ever renting
I regret driving over the sabine river....... hahaha j/k


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Jet Ski Boat Thingy,
I can't remeber the name of the thing, but it was a one man boat, looked like a jet ski, but had an outboard motor. 1st trip out... sank it, had a crack in the hull. Got it fixed, cleaned it up, painted it and all, just to let it sit there beside the house and fall apart.. finally donated it to one of them charities for a tax write off.

Yorkshire Terrier,
Worst $450 dollars ever spent, dang dog wasn't potty trained even after being a tear old and it hated me.. pee'd on my shoes, clothes etc... I finally haulled the POS dog to the SPCA...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Jet skiis. Tried it twice just to make sure......... I was right the first time. Got an RV in my driveway. It is only 5 days old and I think it already qualifies.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Direct Buy membership... what a scam that was


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

A 3yr gym membership. I only went about a dozen times.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Boxer briefs, same choking smothering feeling as whitie tighties, but with upper thigh choking legs that eventually make into a wad of cotton in you crack. LOL!


----------



## Hydra Man (Aug 16, 2005)

45 year old house, non-stainless pliers, extended warranties, fruity drinks


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> Pedi Paws dog nail trimmer. Piece of junk!


There are to many Item's to list...though this is a real piece of garbage.
Yes..a piece of junk. Has the power of a water pick. Maybe for a cat. If I had just bought a Dremel. :biggrin:


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

A dull nose and ear hair trimmer! .....sad4sm


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Yorkshire Terrier,
> Worst $450 dollars ever spent, dang dog wasn't potty trained even after being a tear old and it hated me.. pee'd on my shoes, clothes etc... I finally haulled the POS dog to the SPCA...


I know someone with a 5 yr old Yorkie that isn't potty trained. Worthless animals.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

used underwear


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Amber.....the inflatible love doll......


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Titus Bass said:


> Amber.....the inflatible love doll......


lmfkgao :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Lunch I ate today. Man, I'm miserable this afternoon....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> Couple of strippers in VIP..... Seemed like a good idea at the time


That's always a good idea son! meet me at TMC for happy hour???


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

Any time I spend money, I regret it.


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

Megellan Triton 400 GPS, (the screen is too small for me to see, and the USGS maps are not very good.)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I would personally wear out the keyboard if I even had the time to make the list!


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

ocean front property in Arizona.


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

$1000 equipment i needed for my office from ebay. never again buy **** from ebay. talk about bait and switch! still trying to get a refund!lol


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Well it was purchased south of the border over 40 years ago, man it took a while to get over that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> That's always a good idea son! meet me at TMC for happy hour???


Yup or treasures I'll buy the half priced drinks bring 300$ and hold on... Lmao


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

trodery said:


> I would personally wear out the keyboard if I even had the time to make the list!


right


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Texans tickets.


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

Wimpy 110volt fluxcore mig welder


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> I know someone with a 5 yr old Yorkie that isn't potty trained. Worthless animals.


Poor training by the owner. Besides that's like saying I know someone that has a lab that won't retrieve and eats the siding off the house!:biggrin:


----------



## scoutskipper (Aug 11, 2005)

Vega station wagon. Worst thing is I traded in a 1941 Chevy PU I had restored.


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

kenny said:


> Poor training by the owner. Besides that's like saying I know someone that has a lab that won't retrieve and eats the siding off the house!:biggrin:


I had a friend who bought a lab who turned out to be gun shy. Everytime we went skeet shooting the dog would hide under a trailer, car or whatever he could find.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Chief317 said:


> I had a friend who bought a lab who turned out to be gun shy. Everytime we went skeet shooting the dog would hide under a trailer, car or whatever he could find.


My lab's a horrible retriever. I blame 80% of that on me, and 20% on not having much of a hunting background, but I wouldn't trade him for a hundred thousand dollars.


----------



## Whodatman (Oct 19, 2006)

just a few of the worst off the top of my head...

1). Budweiser Select 55 (sink water)
2). 1995 GMC Jimmy (still don't know why I couldn't get it running???)
3). every other color of lure except white/bone, shrimp, and chartreuse
4). Gateway Computer (went against wife's better judgement and still paying for it)
5). free kittens...not much to add here...:help:


----------



## Big Baby (Nov 9, 2009)

x ray vision glasses. They dont work


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

a Piranha Prop with 16 replacement blades
a Martin Back Packer acoustic guitar
a 300 Weatherby which I sold and bought a 
a 460 Weatherby
a 9mm pistol ( the practice wife wanted it)
the 1984 FJ 1100 Yamaha which I wrecked and broke my neck
the rod lathe 4 years and still haven't set it up
The Gretsch geetar... Way to expensive, way way well, way! Ok.. it's still cool!
a Front Load Washing Machine....
Upright freezer.. What the heck was I/she/we thinking
a bullydog for the truck my practice wife got away with 

I'm glad I bought 3 2coolfishing stickers!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

My ex.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

An engagement ring. I never gave it to the girl and it just sits in a safe deposit box.


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey, Lonestarangler...

Make sure your welder is positive ground if you run flux-core. It'll act like it has NO power if you run it reversed. Also, you can run .030 wire and you'll get a hotter arc. Be sure to run an oversize tip when you run flux-core. Just .005 oversize (.035 on .030, and so on). It'll make a big difference.

Stuff I paid for and didn't get my money's worth... Birth control. I suppose it would work alright if it came with some sort of memory enhancer to help her remember to take it or remember to tell me she forgot to take it.

Lance.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Discount brain surgery


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

12000 +/- boxes of Marlboro Lights 
5000 +/- cans of Copenhagen

If anyone can even remotely approach that as far as stupidity goes, well I'd like to hear about it.

(smartest thing I ever bought was a 45 day supply of CHantix)


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wedding ring for my practice wife. My 2nd FIL is on round 2 also. He says marraige is like making pancakes...the first one never comes out very good. The 2nd one is perfect!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Single Ply toilet paper...*

.....by mistake!! Some jerk put the HUGE single ply package in with the double ply stack! 30 rolls lasted 15 days! LOL

Post hole digging shovel.

Years ago, some kind of cheap shotgun shells, like $2 a box (Wanda?). I shot at doves over a pond, and you could aim up at 45 deg angle, and see the pellets, go about 15 yards, and splash down in the pond! LOL The wad would fall at your feet.

Later
R3F


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I had a Dodge truck once...


----------



## jeffro390 (Nov 13, 2009)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Ford Edge


i love my wife Ford Edge, 10x better than the Ford Expedition The car is fun to drive, chucking water balloons out of the moon roof is easy, parking is a breeze, gas mileage is not the best on V6, but it is better than my F250 or the previous Expedition.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Absolute Worst Ever....: 1989 Kenner bay boat and the stinking choice of motor i had it equipped with : 1989 Johnson 75---Both Junk !


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

That guided canoe trip...


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

07 Triton 225 with 200 hp Yamaha. I love the boat, just don't have time to use it.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

my FIRST marriage license


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

2blue said:


> 07 Triton 225 with 200 hp Yamaha. I love the boat, just don't have time to use it.


You sellin?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bill Fisher said:


> pet rock
> ginsu knives
> vegamatic
> sea monkeys
> ...


----------



## 2blue (Apr 16, 2007)

POC Troutman said:


> You sellin?


Yep. PM for details.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

My first SIG Sauer, now I'm freakin' addicted


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Gonna have to be a ipad. should of got the cheap one, instead of going all out.


----------

